# SD -> HD link



## cambler (Sep 13, 2003)

If you're on a regular channel for which a HD channel equivalent exists, a single button push on the remote should tell you this, and give you the option of saying "switch to it, please."


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

cambler said:


> If you're on a regular channel for which a HD channel equivalent exists, a single button push on the remote should tell you this, and give you the option of saying "switch to it, please."


Why are you on the regular channel to begin with?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just take the SD channels out of the guide. How is the TiVo supposed to know that they're "equivalent", anyway?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Just take the SD channels out of the guide. How is the TiVo supposed to know that they're "equivalent", anyway?


I removed the SD channels, where there are HD versions, from my favorites.

For Season Passes in some cases like talking head shows I set them on the SD channels to save disk space, but then I miss seeing all the wrinkles and face lifts.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

It's no wonder that the employment rate is what it is.


----------



## TonyCat81 (Sep 19, 2010)

I was looking for this same sort of feature. But maybe more along the lines of the TiVo automatically redirecting to the HD channel. Here's why this feature might be helpful: I live in the Chicago area so idk if these channel numbers are the same everywhere. But for me ABC is "channel 7." NBC is "channel 5." And a few others we refer to in that way. The HD versions of those channels are 187 and 188. Nobody says "I'm watching the channel 188 news tonight." I think what I'd like to see is a way to get the numbering the be similar or the same while also having the HD channel.


----------



## TonyCat81 (Sep 19, 2010)

cambler said:


> If you're on a regular channel for which a HD channel equivalent exists, a single button push on the remote should tell you this, and give you the option of saying "switch to it, please."


Sadly, this is a feature that is available on Comcast's garbage Motorola DVRs


----------

